# Heat Sensor in Unfinished Crawl Space



## Sparky1744 (Aug 2, 2016)

I am doing a job in New Jersey and I am completely finished and passed final electrical inspection. The fire marshall is asking for a heat sensor in the space under the house that is unfinished with nothing in the space but dirt. Does anyone
know where I can find this in the code book or is this something the fire marshall has jurisdiction??


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

This sounds like a local thing. I would ask him for a reference.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

You kind of have to go along with the Fire Marshall's orders in commercial work but i had no idea that they meddle in residential jobs, homes in particular. Did the Fire Marshall actually come to the house for inspection?


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Can you find a heat detector rated for the damp / dirty environment? Dirt floor might translate into wet / damp. I am sure they make one but it probably cost $$. Does it have to be tied into the smoke detectors?


----------

